

Exploring the mythical weekend project - dhanji
http://www.informit.com/articles/article.aspx?p=1829420

======
arjn
Good effort! It looks neat but please can you do away with a twitter sign-in ?
Some of us do not have or wish to use a twitter account to log in. Why not
have a guest login for demos. Thanks.

